

What the FOOP? Functional OOP in newLisp - itistoday
http://www.neglook.com/movies/what-the-foop-H264.mov

======
zephjc
Everything I see in newLISP seems to be just writing Python/Rube in a LISP
syntax, whereas something like, say, Clojure seems more interesting and
idiomatic to LISPs

~~~
KazimirMajorinc
You can check my blog. There is a lot of code=data manipulation there. For
example, this one:

[http://kazimirmajorinc.blogspot.com/2009/12/symbols-as-
sexpr...](http://kazimirmajorinc.blogspot.com/2009/12/symbols-as-sexprs.html)

This post describes implementation of hygienic (even recursive hygienic)
fexprs in Newlisp.

------
itistoday
Errr.. As noted in the end of the video, the F used to stand for "functional",
but FOOP recently gained mutability, so now it's more a historical misnomer.
It can stand for whatever you want. :-p

